# Kitties, kitties everywhere



## meow79 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok, 4 isn't a lot of cats, but it is more than two. 

We adopted our current babies from the local aspca over 2 years ago. Izzy is a medium hair calico who is now 3 and Taylor is a 5 year old grey tabby. They weren't friends in the beginning. Izzy is a challenge. Cord chewer, ruins toilet paper, chews on everything, is into everything. Taylor is sweet and pretty much perfect. We started talking about a 3rd cat. Taylor got very ill and ended up in kitty hospital when we finally decided to look for one so we stopped looking and cared for her. It's been awhile now and the special needs kitty that caught my eye is still at the rescue. We started thinking about a 4th cat because it would be nice to have one that would play more with Izzy since Taylor is more of a keep to her self kinda kitty. I left kitty 4 up to my daughter. She chose a kitten (awwwww!) So we get the kitten tomorrow and her name will be Lucy (Dragon Chronicles). "Felicia" who we are still discussing her name will come home soon as well. She is deaf and blind and 8 years old. She sometimes misses the litter box. I certainly didn't want to leave her in the bathroom forever and since we have mainly carpet currently (although old) we decided to block off the dining area from the living room and she can have the kitchen and dining area. It's tile so I just ordered her this thermal bed that will keep her warm in the winter and hope to buy her a second cushy bed to give her choices.  Since we have to span 11 ft it has been hard to find a good pet/baby fence. Walmart had a cool one for $99 but honestly since it is play pen material I see Izzy ruining it (you should see our mattress!) So we bought a circular saw (figure we needed one anyways) and some materials and are building our own. 

We are all very excited about both kitties! Izzy is a jealous girl sometimes and I am her fav person in the whole world so I will certainly have to continue making her think she gets extra special treatment.  Hopefully she will play with Lucy and be helpful to Felicia. I don't think Taylor will care one way or the other. She is all about food, her blanket on the couch, the cat tree and having some one on one time. 

My daughter and I are also going to volunteer for the rescue. I figure it is good experience for her and since I am chronically ill I would do something I "can" do, petting kitties, which I think will help me deal with all the things I can't.

Anyone else with a deaf and blind kitty?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Wish I could help but I can't. Just to say that I really admire you. 

I would say that I have had animals with other "handicaps" and they have been a joy.

Bless you!


----------

